# are honda lights on the old 928's sealed units?



## orangputeh (Nov 24, 2016)

have a 2006 928 that the light went out last winter. is this a sealed unit that has to be replaced or can the bulb be replaced?


----------



## Freezn (Mar 1, 2014)

The standard OEM bulb is a Halogen PAR 36 sealed unit. You just have to pull back the rubber sleeve, disconnect positive and ground wires from the bulb terminals, and remove the bulb.


If you want a really nice upgrade go with this PAR 36 LED bulb: VSTAR® PAR36 LED Bulb 9W,5000K 800-900LM Daylight,12V AC/DC 






 

It's a direct fit "plug-n-play" replacement for the OEM Par 36 Halogen bulb, but draws less amps and provides much better lighting (850 lumens). 


I replaced my OEM halogen bulb last year with the VSTAR® PAR36 LED Bulb and the lighting swath and brightness of the LED bulb is 100 times better than the factory bulb. You won't be disappointed.


----------



## orangputeh (Nov 24, 2016)

Freezn said:


> The standard OEM bulb is a Halogen PAR 36 sealed unit. You just have to pull back the rubber sleeve, disconnect positive and ground wires from the bulb terminals, and remove the bulb.
> 
> 
> If you want a really nice upgrade go with this PAR 36 LED bulb: VSTAR® PAR36 LED Bulb 9W,5000K 800-900LM Daylight,12V AC/DC
> ...


thank you. great info.


----------



## E350 (Apr 21, 2015)

*Freezn*: Thanks for the great info. I have been contemplating switching to LED but am concerned that the LED may be "colder" than the halogen and, thus, less able to melt snow off the lens. Is this a concern or not?


----------



## Freezn (Mar 1, 2014)

E350 said:


> *Freezn*: Thanks for the great info. I have been contemplating switching to LED but am concerned that the LED may be "colder" than the halogen and, thus, less able to melt snow off the lens. Is this a concern or not?


No issue whatsoever with snow or ice forming or sticking to the glass lens of the PAR 36 LED bulb. Clear visibility in all conditions.


----------



## E350 (Apr 21, 2015)

*Freezn*: Perfect. Thank you buddy!

And thanks to *orangeputah* for starting this thread. (I am assuming that your HS928 uses the same round light as my HS1132.)


----------



## Freezn (Mar 1, 2014)

E350 - Can you please post a couple pictures of your current light set-up? I'm not sure what light kit Honda used on the HS1132? Just want to make sure I'm not steering you in the wrong direction.
Below is a picture of the Honda Light Kit used on the early models of the HS624, HS724, HS828, and HS928. That light kit utilizes a sealed PAR 36 bulb. Not sure if the HS1132 used the same light kit. Would really need to see a picture of your current light just to be sure.
At some point (maybe around 2011 ???) Honda switched the light kit to a newer style for the HS928 (second picture below). I'm not sure if that's a sealed unit or not? I have the older style that uses the PAR 36 sealed bulb with rubber housing.


----------



## E350 (Apr 21, 2015)

*freezn*: Thank you for your assistance! Will take a picture this evening and post it up.


----------



## orangputeh (Nov 24, 2016)

i have both. 1132 1nd 928 and lights are different.


----------



## jbutch (Jun 13, 2017)

orangputeh said:


> i have both. 1132 1nd 928 and lights are different.


Do you guys know what type of bulb goes in the hs1132?


----------



## Freezn (Mar 1, 2014)

jbutch said:


> Do you guys know what type of bulb goes in the hs1132?



Stock Bulb is Honda Part# 34901-GS9-003 BULB (12V 15/15W) (Honda Code 4235297) or you can upgrade to an LED replacement bulb that fits inside the stock headlight assembly: Honda Snowblower Replacement LED Light Bulb HS1132 HS1332 HS828 HS928 HS724 | eBay


or for $6.00 (including shipping) just get a whole new LED headlamp 1Pcs 4.6" 27W Round LED Work Light Bar Spot Flood Offroad Driving Fog Lamp 12V | eBay


----------



## jbutch (Jun 13, 2017)

Freezn said:


> Stock Bulb is Honda Part# 34901-GS9-003 BULB (12V 15/15W) (Honda Code 4235297) or you can upgrade to an LED replacement bulb that fits inside the stock headlight assembly: Honda Snowblower Replacement LED Light Bulb HS1132 HS1332 HS828 HS928 HS724 | eBay
> 
> 
> or for $6.00 (including shipping) just get a whole new LED headlamp 1Pcs 4.6" 27W Round LED Work Light Bar Spot Flood Offroad Driving Fog Lamp 12V | eBay


Shipped to Canada, almost 60$ for the bulb...sigh...

Does it need a rectifier?

What is the bulb type (i.e.h4,h11...)? Maybe I can find a comparable with superbrightled or somewhere else

Thanks


----------

